# Sending PMs



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

Chaps

I can seem to send any PMs.
Do I have to have a set number of posts first ?

The FAQs say I should contact an administrator, but I can't send PMs to them either !


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Click link for Market Place & PM access info.
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=804241

If you wish to contact Admin without asking the question on here, use this Email addy, without the spaces.
ttforum @ mail.com

Hoggy.


----------

